

It Must Be Really Frustrating For Other Founders To Watch Airtime And Color Fail - digisth
http://www.businessinsider.com/it-must-be-really-frustrating-for-other-founders-to-watch-airtime-and-color-fail-2012-10?google_editors_picks=true

======
benologist
I bet it's a lot more frustrating to work at a rag like Business Insider where
your mission is to hijack search rankings from companies and people.

~~~
arbuge
How exactly are they hijacking search rankings?

~~~
benologist
They hide links all through their articles to junk pages for company and
people to inflate their SEO. This article has secret links to:

\- <http://www.businessinsider.com/blackboard/sean-parker>

\- <http://www.businessinsider.com/blackboard/apple>

\- <http://www.businessinsider.com/blackboard/napster>

\- <http://www.businessinsider.com/blackboard/ben-horowitz>

\- <http://www.businessinsider.com/blackboard/fred-wilson>

Most of the content seems to be scraped / rewritten Wikipedia articles.

